# LFTS 11/18/20



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. Barn coffee yapping with nephew. Still no power here..Git Er Done!


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Come on where is everyone?? The wind has FINALLY died down!! Today’s the day!!!! I get to hunt the morning, then I’m done for MI firearms season 2020, up next PA firearm season good luck everyone


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good morning deer hunters. Low 20s with a NW wind in south central Chippewa county. Good luck.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I’m up and drinking day old coffee. Cam pull here yesterday showed bleak results. But I saw a dandy two nights ago while on stand.
Extra bad news is that the booner moved over to the neighbors sanctuary! Bummer.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

On my way back in on the tree farm. We finally got finished with leaf pickup yesterday at work, & I immediately took today & tommorow off. Looking forward to these next couple days. Shoot Straight & be safe all Y'all


----------



## Don’tgoenough (Aug 19, 2018)

Up drinking coffee. Let the dogs out to do their thing. Calm and brisk, should be a great morning. Still undecided if I am going out or just staying put to keep the dogs quiet and let them out when needed. Wife has been working 12’s and 16’s as a RN because so many others are out with Covid and didn’t get home until 3:30 this morning and needs to sleep. If I do decide to go it will only be for a couple hours to observe if either of the bucks I had come in at dark last night are still hanging there this morning. A 1.5 yr old 8 with a beautiful rack who got the pass last night and I believe one of the big guys as all I could see through Binos was a wide white rack on a silhouette on a very large framed deer. Good luck all.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Cold but finally very little wind! On my way. Shoot em up.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Groundsize said:


> I’m up and drinking day old coffee. Cam pull here yesterday showed bleak results. But I saw a dandy two nights ago while on stand.
> Extra bad news is that the booner moved over to the neighbors sanctuary! Bummer.
> View attachment 604555










I'm not convinced that he's a Booner Groundy


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

this will be my first hunt of gun, still not sure if taking smoke pole or x-bow goodbye wind


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

27 degrees and the ground is finally snow covered in Chvx county. The wind has died down finally, so this may just be the best day weather wise since before the opener.

Good luck all!!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson checking in


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Back to the four letter word today! 
Enjoy the day and hunt em hard! Gail force winds move in again for next couple days!
Good news is Saturday looks decent. 
Good luck all!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a feeling today is the day that a bunch of deer hit the ground. 22 and calm out here in Glennie. Should be a great morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Balmy 20degrees in hillsdale crispy and crunchy


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Balmy 20degrees in hillsdale crispy and crunchy


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading out shortly in Arenac county. After my son shooting a huge doe yesterday and me tagging a nice 8 pt I’m not as motivated this morning! But there are more big bucks around so I’m going! My son is sleeping in and has a school meeting at 10. Short sit for me this morning as I need to be in the cabin to help him with his meeting at 10. Hunting a blind 100 yds from cabin overlooking a large turnip plot!

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

18 degrees here. Light winds. I’m heading out, hopefully I can put all the pieces together today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

SW GT county checking in. Extremely quiet morning, looking to be a beauty. Calm winds and crispy. Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Back at it in Sanilac county. Solo this time. My daughter is back in school, or whatever we call it now a days with the virtual thing. Saw a bunch of bucks yesterday. No shots taken since I wanted my kid to get her first buck. Today is different, and those good ones will not get the pass. My fingers are crossed. Good luck to all, and be safe!!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in last sit of the hunt, on doe patrol till 930.pack up and go home. Been a crazy hunt, weather has been tough. But in the end we came out on top 
Both me and my hunting partner tagged out on bucks. On doe patrol now. Good luck


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in last sit of the hunt, on doe patrol till 930.pack up and go home. Been a crazy hunt, weather has been tough. But in the end we came out on top 
Both me and my hunting partner tagged out on bucks. On doe patrol now. Good luck


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in last sit of the hunt, on doe patrol till 930.pack up and go home. Been a crazy hunt, weather has been tough. But in the end we came out on top 
Both me and my hunting partner tagged out on bucks. On doe patrol now. Good luck


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

On my way in to work the deer are moving saw 3 bucks cross the road and 4 does. They should be on their feet and moving today good luck be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

SW antrim again. Not much snow on the ground. New spot for me today. Few miles from the house. 10 and an 8 shot a 1/4 mile from the field I'm at today. Hopefully not the few that have the area tore up here. The property owner sat my blind for a few days while I hunted at home. They saw lots of doe the last few days.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

morning boys!! I'm posting in todays thread just because yesterday was crazy.. As promised yesterday, i let a shot off, and i know its 'later than 11' lol but heres the story!

I ended up getting this “special” guy yesterday morning. I had to come home and help the wife finish moving into the new house so I set myself a 930am cut off to get out of the woods. So at 815 yesterday morning I had not heard a single shot, nor had I seen a single thing. Not even a squirrel! My cousin down in the swamp said nothing was moving around him either. So I looked down and saw a grunt call left behind by my cousin’s son (who was at school). So I figured “what the heck? Not like it’s going to hurt my current hunting situation”. So I did one loud grunt. Set it down and was looking around for what else I could mess around with. Found one of those rattlers things. So I take it apart, and get it set to do a rattle call and I look up and here comes my buck charging from about 150 yards away.

I tossed down the rattler call, grabbed my .243, scoped his head and saw the “3” on one side. Instantly thought “ha! You're toast sucka!”.. at about 100 yards he gave me a walking broadside shot. I took it. He ran about 20 yards, tried hopping a fence, couldn’t, and ended up falling back down away from the fence and passing in the field.

i'm going to do a Euro mount on him. He isn't the biggest, but his rack has some cool character to it for sure. Either way it was a super cool deer season for me and my cousin.

For the first time at our farm, 3 different hunters tagged a buck (one during youth season, one opening day, and mine yesterday morning). For the first time hunting for myself, i filled two tags in one season, i used a grunt call (and it worked!), and for the first time i actually got to see a buck harass a doe in person! (this happened on monday morning, and it was a spike, but still cool to see).


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Do you guys hear that? Quiet?
Exactly!!! 
The wind has died down! Now I can listen to something other than trees creaking.
Good luck all!!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I’m out for a few hours. I work tonight and the weekend looks less than favorable for deer conditions. 

Side note, with the new laws can you shoot a doe on public land with your combo license (buck tag), or is that for private land only? I think it’s for public or private but I can’t remember where I saw that. Thanks!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw! Already took the day off since we finally have some cooperative weather and I anticipate having to do some tracking and gutting! Good luck everyone!


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Got to a pop-up blind I set up a cpl days ago on a small clearing between a swamp and a ridge covered with White Oaks. Lots of good, fresh sign. Upon my approach I realize a real kind fellow came in and set up right next to my blind. He didn't know it was there. On to Plan B. Good luck everyone.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BulldogOutlander said:


> morning boys!! I'm posting in todays thread just because yesterday was crazy.. As promised yesterday, i let a shot off, and i know its 'later than 11' lol but heres the story!
> 
> I ended up getting this “special” guy yesterday morning. I had to come home and help the wife finish moving into the new house so I set myself a 930am cut off to get out of the woods. So at 815 yesterday morning I had not heard a single shot, nor had I seen a single thing. Not even a squirrel! My cousin down in the swamp said nothing was moving around him either. So I looked down and saw a grunt call left behind by my cousin’s son (who was at school). So I figured “what the heck? Not like it’s going to hurt my current hunting situation”. So I did one loud grunt. Set it down and was looking around for what else I could mess around with. Found one of those rattlers things. So I take it apart, and get it set to do a rattle call and I look up and here comes my buck charging from about 150 yards away.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats


thank you sir.. Cousin scored a nice 8 pointer, and a guy about 1 mile to our north dropped a nice 10.

Cousin's 8pt










Guy to our north's 10pt


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Y


michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I’m out for a few hours. I work tonight and the weekend looks less than favorable for deer conditions.
> 
> Side note, with the new laws can you shoot a doe on public land with your combo license (buck tag), or is that for private land only? I think it’s for public or private but I can’t remember where I saw that. Thanks!


Yes
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79137_79770_79780-534366--y_2020,00.html

Had a guy talking real loud a few hundred yards away at first light. Kicked up a deer but never saw it, just heard it


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well this is the nicest morning of the season so far, it’s also my last one until the weekend. Unfortunately I have to report back to work tomorrow and Friday. Seen a bunch of deer first three days just no shooters. My brother shot a nice 8 last night and my buddy and nephew shot does. Still a few shooter bucks roaming around so maybe I’ll have some luck today. Good luck and shoot straight!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Van buren co. checking in. One 4pt and a spike horn following 3 does so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Western isabella county
Nothing yet hoping for greatness
Good luck everyone

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Reporting in. Been back by my swamp for over a hour and a half. Heard deer beating the brush but haven't seen a frosty back yet. All I've seen is this orange creature rising up from the woods.


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

There were two really nice 8's along the road by Willow Run airport this morning. Made me wish I was heading to the woods instead of work.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Heard three shots so far. Only one was fairly close. Rabbits and squirrels really are making a ruckus today. Rabbits came tearing out of the briar patch a million miles an hour and sounded like a deer 40 yards to my left. About gave me a heart attack


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Out just north of Hale in HNF and I am covered up!......in squirrels. Cold with a dusting of snow. Feels great out here. Hoping it happens today as it is my last sit of opening weekend. Best of luck all.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Groundsize said:


> I’m up and drinking day old coffee. Cam pull here yesterday showed bleak results. But I saw a dandy two nights ago while on stand.
> Extra bad news is that the booner moved over to the neighbors sanctuary! Bummer.
> View attachment 604555


I’m not hunting, you want me to go run around over there for you? I can push him back, I’m just going to need an address...:cwm27:

good luck to all!!


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Spruce Michigan. Nice morning. Good luck all.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

BulldogOutlander said:


> morning boys!! I'm posting in todays thread just because yesterday was crazy.. As promised yesterday, i let a shot off, and i know its 'later than 11' lol but heres the story!
> 
> I ended up getting this “special” guy yesterday morning. I had to come home and help the wife finish moving into the new house so I set myself a 930am cut off to get out of the woods. So at 815 yesterday morning I had not heard a single shot, nor had I seen a single thing. Not even a squirrel! My cousin down in the swamp said nothing was moving around him either. So I looked down and saw a grunt call left behind by my cousin’s son (who was at school). So I figured “what the heck? Not like it’s going to hurt my current hunting situation”. So I did one loud grunt. Set it down and was looking around for what else I could mess around with. Found one of those rattlers things. So I take it apart, and get it set to do a rattle call and I look up and here comes my buck charging from about 150 yards away.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Question... how many times can a squirrel fool you into thinking they’re a deer??? Answer.... 6, six damn time .....SO FAR!! Lol. Man I hate tree rats on calm days.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Entertaining morning so far. 2 does, 3 fawns, one small 4pt. The entertaining part is two of the fawns must be button bucks and they were fighting it out hard. One short wheezed at the other and then they battered heads like rams just slamming into each other. One came out victorious and is now letting out these tiny grunts chasing all the does around.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Quiet morning in NELP. First perfect weather morning we’ve had. One of us just took a doe and another shot a doe last night. Buck sightings = nothing but young ones so far. 

Congrats Bulldog and that’s a darned nice 10 in your last picture!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Stubee said:


> Quiet morning in NELP. First perfect weather morning we’ve had. One of us just took a doe and another shot a doe last night. Buck sightings = nothing but young ones so far.
> 
> Congrats Bulldog and that’s a darned nice 10 in your last picture!


yeah we have some big ones in the area, sadly it always seems to be the neighbors taking them lol. Don't have a photo but the guy directly to our south got a beautiful 12 with a split brow tine


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

firemantom said:


> Question... how many times can a squirrel fool you into thinking they’re a deer??? Answer.... 6, six damn time .....SO FAR!! Lol. Man I hate tree rats on calm days.


Darth Squirlador









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

BulldogOutlander said:


> morning boys!! I'm posting in todays thread just because yesterday was crazy.. As promised yesterday, i let a shot off, and i know its 'later than 11' lol but heres the story!
> 
> I ended up getting this “special” guy yesterday morning. I had to come home and help the wife finish moving into the new house so I set myself a 930am cut off to get out of the woods. So at 815 yesterday morning I had not heard a single shot, nor had I seen a single thing. Not even a squirrel! My cousin down in the swamp said nothing was moving around him either. So I looked down and saw a grunt call left behind by my cousin’s son (who was at school). So I figured “what the heck? Not like it’s going to hurt my current hunting situation”. So I did one loud grunt. Set it down and was looking around for what else I could mess around with. Found one of those rattlers things. So I take it apart, and get it set to do a rattle call and I look up and here comes my buck charging from about 150 yards away.
> 
> ...


Congrats nice


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

3 does, 3 fawns and 2 bucks so far. 4pt and 7pt. The 7 pt has split right brow times. One grouse. 

It’s nice to have cell signal again even if it’s weak.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

BulldogOutlander said:


> morning boys!! I'm posting in todays thread just because yesterday was crazy.. As promised yesterday, i let a shot off, and i know its 'later than 11' lol but heres the story!
> 
> I ended up getting this “special” guy yesterday morning. I had to come home and help the wife finish moving into the new house so I set myself a 930am cut off to get out of the woods. So at 815 yesterday morning I had not heard a single shot, nor had I seen a single thing. Not even a squirrel! My cousin down in the swamp said nothing was moving around him either. So I looked down and saw a grunt call left behind by my cousin’s son (who was at school). So I figured “what the heck? Not like it’s going to hurt my current hunting situation”. So I did one loud grunt. Set it down and was looking around for what else I could mess around with. Found one of those rattlers things. So I take it apart, and get it set to do a rattle call and I look up and here comes my buck charging from about 150 yards away.
> 
> ...


Congrats bulldog nice buck.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

One spike two fawns and a doe. Beautiful weather today. Hope the action picks up soon. Good luck all. It’s a great day to hunt.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Great morning in Cass. My son is seeing lots of deer and good chasing but nothing close. One was a TANK dogging a doe! I’ve only seen 2, but one was a dandy 2 yr old 115-120”. Passed him at last light Sunday and first light this morning. He’s lucky it wasn’t lighter to allow me a little better look


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Slipped outback for a few hours before work. Good luck, be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful but quiet here in Antrim co. Deer must be listening to Big Gretch and have quarantined in their beds. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Sloooooooooow here in PI county.
A few deer in the distance but just fleeting glimpses


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Beautiful morning for deer hunting, but I guess no one told the deer. Haven't seen a thing here in Chvx county.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

5 different bucks cruising, & 8-10 does & fawns here on the tree farm. Nothing bigger than a 2 yr old 7 or 8. It's not like their all underneath me, I can see a long ways in this blind. Gorgeous morning so far. Thinking about making a little buck fight noise with all these guys running around here.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

just missed a big boy. Spike blew my cover. Had 5 bucks appear within 15 minutes, two were fighting. Bummed, would’ve been my wall hanger


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Taking the morning off. Heading to the processor with the opening day buck. Cams show very little movement in mornings the last two. That’s normal here and seem to move late afternoon Good luck this morning. Other two guys in my camp are gone but one did manage to kill his second buck last night, a 6pt.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

gatorman841 said:


> My old man shot this beast yesterday am while taking a nice 10am walk along the river at my property. Sometimes all it takes is a little luck, really proud of him this year. Tagged out with 2 bucks going to the taxidermist, gotta love Calhoun county!
> View attachment 604877
> 
> 
> View attachment 604881


Aw heck ya!! That’s a stud congrats to dad! Put that in your pipe and smoke it youngsters. Beautiful buck!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Back at home, buck in the truck! Think it was 3:34 and I see antlers working through the CRP, knew it was a shooter to me. Got to about 60 yards and hammer was cocked, let it rip, mule kick and ran about 60 yards before dropping. Love my Thomson Center Muzzleloader! Washtenaw county 10pt. Believe this is the 10pt that busted me about 10 days ago drawing back on him.


Congrats IT! Well done gorgeous, beautiful, fantastic and great pics!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

plugger said:


> Bonnie dropped the hammer on one tonight.
> View attachment 604921
> 
> 
> ...


Bonnies awesome and she’s an awesome chef! Congrats to her just lovely.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

This forum sure does have great bunch of guys on it .And great hunters.I seen so many times where guys evan offered to help guys luck for there deer that they never met.Quike to offer new hunters advice.You Cant beat this group of guys


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

gatorman841 said:


> Thought one of them was gonna mess up and head to you today, good luck tomorrow buddy. And the neighbor said to say hi and hope all is well, I put him to work today lol
> View attachment 604929


Great buck G’man congrats! Now get that in the bucks in bucket thread immediately!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

retired dundo said:


> This forum sure does have great bunch of guys on it .And great hunters.I seen so many times where guys evan offered to help guys luck for there deer that they never met.Quike to offer new hunters advice.You Cant beat this group of guys


Congrats RD!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 604847
> just ended my season...thought he was my target buck but a new one I have never seen...what a rifle season! Now the work


 You guys had a heck of a season! Congrats!


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Got to thinking about jerky yesterday and decided to try for a doe today. I didn't see anything this morning but found a good spot to try this evening 5 miles from my normal hunting area. First group of "does" came by with 12 minutes of shooting light left. 80 yard frontal shot did the trick. A 20 yard track job revealed it was a button buck. Not exactly what I was going for but his tenderloins sure tasted good. Back to the big bucks tomorrow!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

ICEGUY said:


> BIL got this nice doe. Dropped it off kifmillers got patch m32
> View attachment 604783
> View attachment 604785
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

retired dundo said:


> This forum sure does have great bunch of guys on it .And great hunters.I seen so many times where guys evan offered to help guys luck for there deer that they never met.Quike to offer new hunters advice.You Cant beat this group of guys


Most definitely a great bunch of gentlemen in this lfts crew. You are one of them by the way. Hope your well soon.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

BulldogOutlander said:


> thank you sir.. Cousin scored a nice 8 pointer, and a guy about 1 mile to our north dropped a nice 10.
> 
> Cousin's 8pt
> 
> ...


Stud bucks !!! That is sweet !!


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

That’s ok bud. If you shoot a doe before my 43rd birthday I’ll consider it a win 


Hoytman5 said:


> Sorry Josh- guess the only thing you’re getting is this lousy picture where I tried to fill a doe tag to make your birthday extra special. Maybe tomorrow will get you a belated gift.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

I’ve been holding my breath going on 6 years or so now bud 


Namrock said:


> Seriously doubt @ReeseHunter was holding his breath in anticipation of that doe you were going to (finally) shoot as a birthday present Kurt.





Namrock said:


> Seriously doubt @ReeseHunter was holding his breath in anticipation of that doe you were going to (finally) shoot as a birthday present Kurt.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

gatorman841 said:


> My old man shot this beast yesterday am while taking a nice 10am walk along the river at my property. Sometimes all it takes is a little luck, really proud of him this year. Tagged out with 2 bucks going to the taxidermist, gotta love Calhoun county!
> View attachment 604877
> 
> 
> View attachment 604881


Awesome deer there Mr Gator Sr. 

Great report. Nice seeing sons's helping and encouraging thier dads to get out and hunt. 

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Beautiful scenery.!!


It’s a great spot. I love hunting near a river. Doe two fawns and the little spike chased them all over. Guess I made the right choice of blinds for the night. Tomorrow another day.


----------



## rdwings926 (Oct 15, 2007)

Last night gun season, have one hanging, doe/restricted left. Have a ‘scout’ doe (LOL) catch me off guard as she comes out of nowhere and stops 15’ in front of my pop-up, looks at me and trots off 40 yards and looks back at me again before gone. Note I only have front and right side windows open. See a total of 6 does and two spikes, an enjoyable evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hoytman5 said:


> Always enjoy your updates and pics of your families successes. You referenced- Didn’t go 20 so I was assuming that was a Rut Daniels quote and that you would then know what I meant by- what are you gonna do- which is worth watching on YouTube if you haven’t already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The didn't go 20 definitely was a Rut Daniels reference and yours back flew right over my head LOL.... All bucks killed in "Smithville" got their own post on front page. I believe this is number 5. Be surprised if a couple more dont fall. With Rona and my basketball resignation I have hunted way more this season then the past 10. It was super easy with "Timer" running around most days I was up before alarm LOL....


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

snortwheeze said:


> You past the bear store on 65 ? Right where "my" upnorth is. Down Rollaway rd. Good luck rest of trip, I'm home now. 2 guy's killed outta our group. a 7 an 8 and my cousin missed a 6


We are north of the Bear Store but back in the HNF. My Uncle owned a place on Big Ole down your way.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Sat all day yesterday, beautiful day to be in the woods. One shot at 8:15, one shot a little after 1:00 and one shot with 2 minutes of legal light left. I doubt any shot was closer than a mile away. Did see my first walker at 1:30 that never spotted me up 20 feet in the air at 80 yards. I did see 4 baldies at 4:40 but after about 30 sits and 2 all day sits, I still have not seen a legal buck in Kalkaska County state land. The shots fired seem very low this year.


----------

